# DENON 3802 RECEIVER NO RESERVE (oregon)



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

Just like the title states: Denon 3802 7 channel receiver on eBay right now with NO RESERVE.
I know it's not car audio, but a high quality home theater receiver nonetheless.
Auction ends this Sunday at 3pm PST.

eBay item: 280559348828


----------



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

comes with complete literature, remote, antenna, and in original box, not refurbished...


----------



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

$35? plus shipping


----------



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

last call for HT, auction ends Sunday...


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great, wish it had HDMI's


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

GLWS!


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

What's that lol?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Crap 2Hrs too late...


204.49 + shipping someone got a great deal


----------

